# "Brody gots a cheezburger!"



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I found this squeaky cheeseburger toy at the pet supply store we went to this morning. Brody loves his squeaky pig I got from there, so thought he might like the burger. Well, he wouldn't put it down... carried it all over the store and even outside to the car! Hilarious!! I think I'm going to get tired of the squeaker though. ha.

"I LOVES this cheezburger. I likes to stare at it."










"And I squeaks it!"










"Brody gots a cheezburger! And I loves it!"


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Brody is so very adorable staring at his cheeseburger...lol Well, actually, Brody is adorable doing anything... We have one, Buster, who really, really loves toys that squeak.. carries them around like his baby..


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL Bordy is so adorable with his squeaky toys. It's bigger than his little head! :lol: The pic of him "staring" at it cracks me up.  My Pip is the same way with the squeaky toys, loves them!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha! Brody is such a little cutie! I love his perfectly manicured little nails.
The squeaky toys drive me nuts, but my guys really love them. At least you only have Brody. Just imagine four chi's squeaking at the same time! Lol! 
I love the pictures Tracy. Brody looks wonderful.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

thats so cute! love the last pic!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

How cute is that...Draco has the little piggy that Brody has and he loves it. I bet he would like the cheeseburger too.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah brody you are so hansome we like squeaky toys too


----------



## Darkrose (Jul 5, 2010)

so cute! I can't give my Argon squeaky toys, they scare him lol, or at least the one I gave him did, I ended up getting rid of it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That is so cute! It's funny how some dogs love those plastic toys & other won't touch them (like some of mine LOL). Brody definitely looks like he ADORES those types of toys! Love the cheese burger especially...the pic of it in his mouth is priceless!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha--that's funny! Great pictures!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper says Squeakers are the best Brody. You look as happy as 
I do when my mommy gets me one.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

he is so adorable with that burger I think it will be his new bed buddy for a midnight snack LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

brody!!! hahaha the cheeseburger. that looks too cute in his mouth  almost as cute as when he has a ballie


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

hahaha love it lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Your so sweet Brody!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww bless! he really is gorgeous


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Feodore says he is jelous of Brody's shiney shiney coat!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg I love Brody! Every photo you have of him is always just adorable to the max! I'm glad Brody loves his little new toy! =)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hey bwody, cud i haf a witty bitty bite of yous hamboogeez?
luv, leila
xoxoxox
p.s. it shore wooks goowd! ;p


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

He's so cute! I love the middle picture. It made me laugh.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Cute. Brody is always cute though.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brody is so cute with his burger, I hope its raw lol!

Rocky loves squeaky toys as well, mummy not so much! Rocky is really jealous with that shiny coat, Brody you must get all the ladies, you are such a stud!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brody is so cute! Love the cheeseburger pics


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

haha, hes loving hus burger  so sweet


----------

